# SIMS Dublin info pls



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,

We are going to start our IVf journey again (3rd go) and was going back to origin however the recent news reports are making me nervous so looking for alternatives.  Was wondering if anyone had any experience of using SiMs they have advised they can do scans  in the North.  Does anyone know where? Any help greatly appreciqted.


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi 2003,

I attended sims for 2 cycles of donor egg ivf 2009-2010 while they were at their previous premises. I found them very thorough in their pre cycle testing (though of course you are paying for this) and very modern in their thinking. I really felt they tried their best for me. I was under Dr Walsh thou also meet Dr Omar who is very popular. It's been a few years since I attended them so my information isnt current. There is a Irish forum under rollercoaster.ie where you might get more info. I eventually moved clinics mostly for finanical reasons.

Good luck with ur treatment


----------



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi  thanks for info much appreciated and congrats on ur little girl.  If you don't mind me asking what other clinic did you try?


----------



## sparkledreams (Nov 7, 2010)

Id also recommend Sims. There's lots of info here http://www.weddingsonline.ie/discussion/viewforum.php there's a Sims thread there and a general IVF thread which contains lots of info on all the Irish clinics. Dr Omar is a fantastic doctor and I would highly recommend him if you go there

/links


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

In2003
We went to CRM Zlin in the Czech republic. As we used donor eggs we wanted to try a "fresh cycle" as the embryos in sims were created in the Ukraine, frozen and shipped over. Obviously not a concern for u....


----------

